# MAC provided in a Dentist Office



## missyah20 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good Afternoon,
  Does anyone have information on how we would bill for Monitored Anesthesia care provided by a CRNA for procedures provided in a Dentist office.  Would we bill 00170 to just the patient's Medical insurance? 

The CRNA would be utilized for surgical extraction of impacted teeth, dental implants, etc.

Any additional information and/or resources would be helpful. 

Thank you!


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes bill medical insurance, example of a primary diagnosis is 521.00. Additional diagnoses can be used to describe certain conditions that patient might have which require MAC performed by a CRNA in that setting.


----------

